# Another MAC Warehouse Haul, YAY!



## RoxyJ (Sep 12, 2010)

I went to the Estee Lauder/MAC warehouse in Markham on Saturday. And I made out like a bandit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's my haul:

Charity Bags:
Mineralize Lotion
Roman Holiday DG
Fierce & Fabulous LG
Triple Fusion MES

Satin Lipstick in Alibi
MES Fresh & Easy
Lipstain Marker in Modern Mocha
Chromaline Liner in Hi-Def Cyan (crazy blue, not sure what I was expecting but this is *blue*)

Coral Crepe Paint Pot (YAY!)
Going Bananas
Roman Holday DG
Local Colour DG (beautiful!)

Gift: Family Silver MES

Purchases:
Dazzleglass Creme in Creme Allure (gorgeous colour!)
Made with Love Lipstick

Pic:





Big pile o' MAC:


----------



## jujubot (Sep 13, 2010)

The warehouse sale sounds like so much fun! Love your pile 'o MAC =) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## munchkin86 (Sep 13, 2010)

so jealous!! great haul!!


----------



## masaabza (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoxyJ* 

 
_I went to the Estee Lauder/MAC warehouse in Markham on Saturday. And I made out like a bandit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my haul:

Charity Bags:
Mineralize Lotion
Roman Holiday DG
Fierce & Fabulous LG
Triple Fusion MES

Satin Lipstick in Alibi
MES Fresh & Easy
Lipstain Marker in Modern Mocha
Chromaline Liner in Hi-Def Cyan (crazy blue, not sure what I was expecting but this is *blue*)

Coral Crepe Paint Pot (YAY!)
Going Bananas
Roman Holday DG
Local Colour DG (beautiful!)

Gift: Family Silver MES

Purchases:
Dazzleglass Creme in Creme Allure (gorgeous colour!)
Made with Love Lipstick

Pic:





Big pile o' MAC:



_

 
Hi there,
Do you have an extra package with the Coral Crepe Paint pot. I would like to exchange a package with you. I have 3 different packages which are different from yours.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 13, 2010)

wow!  current items at a warehouse sale already. lucky!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 13, 2010)

User message could not be posted as this user is jealous.com


----------



## RoxyJ (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *masaabza* 

 
_Hi there,
Do you have an extra package with the Coral Crepe Paint pot. I would like to exchange a package with you. I have 3 different packages which are different from yours._

 
Sorry, I actually swapped a Saturday afternoon bag for the one with Coral Crepe.


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, how can you resist going there and leaving with just 2 actual purchased items?  Last time I tried that, at the last sale, I made it just under $100 and I was pretty proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got Made With Love at the spring sale, and it's such a nice happy summer colour, I wore it quite a bit this summer. It's a little gritty and frosty though, which is weird for a luster.


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_wow! current items at a warehouse sale already. lucky!_

 
Actually, it's funny because the current or very recent items are never available for sale, they just put them in the charity bags. I have no idea why that's the way it is.


----------



## RoxyJ (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_Wow, how can you resist going there and leaving with just 2 actual purchased items?  Last time I tried that, at the last sale, I made it just under $100 and I was pretty proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got Made With Love at the spring sale, and it's such a nice happy summer colour, I wore it quite a bit this summer. It's a little gritty and frosty though, which is weird for a luster._

 
I know eh? I wasn't really planning on going to this sale, and the few things I were looking for were sold out. I was going to buy a couple of blushes (dirty plum, redhead MSF, and the Natural MSF but the line up was crazy, and I already have too many blushes).

For some reason I completely overlook the things I'm looking for and find out later that they were right under my nose. I'll be looking at all the Hauls and think "I can't believe I missed that!" 

I'm pretty excited about the Coral Crepe paint pot I got, that was something I was really dissapointed I missed.


----------



## Momolovesmac (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow! very recent items are in! Great for those who attended. I cant wait for the annual sale in my country


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 15, 2010)

Amazing goodies!!! Enjoy your awesomeness goodies!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## lushious_lips (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice haul.


----------



## p3chiu (Sep 16, 2010)

nice haul!! i wish i got the pack with Fresh and Easy MES.  I got the Coral Crepe paint pot pack instead.  But it's all good....


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Oct 9, 2010)

Great Haul!


----------



## nunu (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome haul


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

I envy you and your mac warehouse shopping


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 2, 2010)

jealous!


----------



## gobayram (Nov 2, 2010)

wish there were warehouse sales in the US!


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 2, 2010)

gobayram said:


> wish there were warehouse sales in the US!



 Ditto!!!


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 6, 2010)

I dream about a warehouse of mac like my hubby dreams of sports cars! 

  	Outstanding haul!


----------



## mhlupic (Nov 8, 2010)

that's so cool...we don't even have a mac store here...you even have a warehouse sale....


----------

